# Beratung für ein gutes SuSE Linux 9 Buch



## GarGod (11. August 2005)

Servus zusammen,
würde gerne einen rat von euch haben und zwar suche ich ein gutes Buch das eine kompakte einführung in SuSE Linux 9 vermittelt.
Bin dort absoluter rookie und würde doch schon gerne mehr mit meinem vserver anstellen als BNC´s und ts2 drüber laufen lassen.

Wäre lieb von euch.

Lg.
Garlof


----------



## Neok (11. August 2005)

schau mal bei Terrashop  ganz unten vorbei und auf der letzten Seite.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe da zwar nicht reingeguckt, aber evtl. könnte das ja auch was für dich sein:
SUSE LINUX 9.3 User Guide (PDF)
SUSE LINUX 9.3 Administration Guide (PDF)
Download hier.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## GarGod (11. August 2005)

Ok danke super für die schnellen Antworten.
Hab mir jetzt bei Amazon ein Buch bestellt.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. August 2005)

Also eine gute Einführung speziell für das Betriebssystem geben auch die Handbücher welche bei Suse dabei sind. Ich nutze diese zwar nur um manchmal etwas nachzuschlagen aber ich glaube als Einführung wären sie auch nicht schlecht.


----------

